# Drunk as a skunk



## Budd

The expression in American English means seriously drunk, _ivre mort.  _I doubt skunks get like this: the expression relies on the rhyme--and _moufette_ is a much sweeter word, anyway.  Any ideas of an equally colorful equivalent?  Thanks.


----------



## Grop

I doubt we could find a good rhyme in French. I would suggest _saoul comme un Polonais_, _saoul comme un colonel_ ou _Bourré comme un coing.

_Edit: This thread gives other suggestions.


----------



## patassa

In south Louisiana, we use a very old French expression "soûl comme une grive"  (drunk as a thrush).  In the New World the French name for the thrush was applied to its cousin, the American robin.  But it is well-documented that members of the thrush family, and several other bird species, become drunk by eating berries that have fermented on the tree. Years ago naturalists near New Orleans had to spray pyrocaentha bushes planted alongside the public highways so that they would no longer produce fruit.  The problem was that large flocks of "cirier" (cedar waxwings) would collectively descend upon these trees then begin flying erratically into motorists' windshields.  "Soûl comme une grive" has been attested at least as far back as the 1600's (Duneton 1990) and I was under the impression that it is still used at least sporadically in France today.  It certainly is in Cajun French!


----------



## Topsie

I think "bourré comme un coing" has the same absurd ring to it as "drunk as a skunk" (and _tant pis_ if it doesn't rhyme!)


----------



## Budd

I think "bourré comme un coing" has the same absurd ring to it as "drunk as a skunk" (and _tant pis_ if it doesn't rhyme. 

The rhyme isn't important, but stuffed like a quince is missing something.


----------



## SFU

I know that it is not very widely used at this point, but it is gaining popularity in Québec City because it does rhyme:

Soûl comme un loup = drunk as a sunk


----------



## Kitcitwapien

In Québec, we say _saoûl comme une botte_, _rond comme une bine_ (from the English _bean_)


----------



## nouus

Hello,

French-speaking people do not look for rhymes. They just express it by "images". These relations/"similes" are sometimes vague . Some examples:

Rond comme une queue de pelle, Plein comme un baril, plein comme un agneau and my favourite plein comme un boudin, etc. Or also défoncé comme une biche, dosé/défoncé comme un poney/chacal etc...

It depends on the speaker's mood I would say and everybody would understand its expression.


----------



## edwingill

"être plein comme une barrique"


----------



## Guilhem 128

"être rond comme un ballon"


----------



## nouus

Never heard but why not


----------



## Budd

What a nice surprise, so many reponses after 18 months.  Thanks all.

SFU: Welcome to the forum.  But "soûl comme un loup" means drunk as a wolf, no?

Nouus and Gilhelm and Kitcitwapien: Somehow the idea of "rond" meaning drunk is interesting--especially because la queue d'une pelle isn't round.  Kind of surreal.

Patassa: Soûl comme une grive" is kind of cool.  Your explanation makes sense.  Maybe there's a similar one lurking behind drunk as a skunk, but I've found nothing convincing.  I think I'll try alternating it with bourré comme un coing and see how many weird looks I get.


----------



## SFU

Budd: Thanks. You are right, I was highlighting the equivalence of the expression rather than the word for word translation.


----------



## Viobi

Yes,"une queue de pelle" _is _round... it's a cylinder. But "rond comme une boule carrée" is slightly more puzzling...

"rond" originally refers to the shape of the full  tummy being similar to that of a barrel. 500 years ago, it just meant "full up", then, probably in part due to the usual conents of barrels, it shifted from food to wine. You'll find variations on "rond comme une barrique" and "plein comme une barrique". "rond" alone has come to mean "drunk".
Note that many variations on "saoul comme+animal" come from the quite questionable "saoul comme une barrique" ("rond" becoming "saoul").
_saoul comme une barrique_ ->_saoul comme une bourrique _(donkey) -> _saoul comme un_ +any animal you like the sound of....

There also are variations on "bourré"/"beurré", especially "beurré come un petit Lu". But you can hear "bourré comme le métro aux heures de pointe", too, and go on with any particularly crowded or full reference of your choice...


----------



## xiancee

"Saoul comme un cochon" était assez en vogue vers chez nous ...


----------



## nouus

par chez moi aussi


----------



## xiancee

Et j ai eu confirmation qu'en Bourgogne aussi et en Ile de France également.


----------



## Viobi

Aussi, c'est vrai. Le cochon et sa mauvaise réputation doivent y être pour quelque chose: un ivrogne, en société, est aussi peu acceptable qu'un cochon.


----------



## Baino

Pompette comme une moufette.


----------



## michel4ever

Moi j'aime bien celle-là : être plein comme un train


----------



## weena

Bonjour à tous,

je rencontre la même expression mais avec un élément en plus : "he was as drunk as a skunk in drag". Je me demandais s'il s'agissait de l'expression complète, ou si cela est un ajout de l'auteur et a donc une signification.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Reynald

xiancee said:


> "Saoul comme un cochon" était assez en vogue vers chez nous ...





nouus said:


> par chez moi aussi





xiancee said:


> Et j ai eu confirmation qu'en Bourgogne aussi et en Ile de France également.


Jusque dans le sud de la Louisiane. 


> m'ai saoulé comme un p'tit cochon [...] saoulé comme un gros cochon


http://www.cajunlyrics.com/?lyrics=746


----------



## Topsie

weena said:


> "he was as drunk as a skunk in drag". Je me demandais s'il s'agissait de l'expression complète, ou si cela est un ajout de l'auteur et a donc une signification.



in drag = travestie
Bourrée comme une drag-coing!


----------



## weena

Topsie said:


> Bourrée comme une drag-coing!



Bien trouvé ! Mais malheureusement ça ne collera pas dans mon texte


----------



## Kecha

"Beurré comme une biscotte dans la Cage aux folles" ? Il faut comprendre la référence ...


----------



## iuytr

Il y a aussi : blindé comme un tank  , raide comme la justice  , chargé comme une mule, plein comme une vache (parmi beaucoup d'autres objets , animaux, metiers , nationalité ...), pété/torché/rétamé/cuité/murgé comme ...
J'ai l'impression que le nombre d'expressions pour décrire un état alcoolisé doit battre un record , ça dit sans doute quelque chose sur la culture ou alors c'est que les utilisateurs/inventeurs de ces expressions etant eux-mêmes souvent serieusement imbibés , ça provoque des délires créatifs ?


----------



## Ingoodmood

iuytr said:


> Il y a aussi : blindé comme un tank  , raide comme la justice  , chargé comme une mule, plein comme une vache (parmi beaucoup d'autres objets , animaux, metiers , nationalité ...), pété/torché/rétamé/cuité/murgé comme ...
> J'ai l'impression que le nombre d'expressions pour décrire un état alcoolisé doit battre un record , ça dit sans doute quelque chose sur la culture ou alors c'est que les utilisateurs/inventeurs de ces expressions etant eux-mêmes souvent serieusement imbibés , ça provoque des délires créatifs ?




D'accord avec tout le reste, mais "raide comme la justice" ne veut pas dire ivre, mais très rigide (s'emploie pour une personne principalement).

saoûl comme 36 Polonais..etc...c'est vrai qu'il y en a plein !


----------



## Kecha

Ingoodmood said:


> D'accord avec tout le reste, mais "raide comme la justice" ne veut pas dire ivre, mais très rigide (s'emploie pour une personne principalement).


Cependant Brel utilise "raide comme une saillie" dans le sens de ivre (puis "blanc comme un cierge de Pâques" pour en rajouter une louche).
http://www.languefrancaise.net/bob/detail.php?id=32728

A noter que "saoul comme un polonais" était à l'origine un compliment 
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/soul-comme-un-polonais.php



> En effet, à la veille d'une bataille, et pour leur donner du baume au  coeur, Napoléon aurait donné quartier libre à ses troupes qui en  profitèrent largement pour picoler quelque peu. Le lendemain matin, au  moment de se préparer, la troupe était dans un bien piètre état, sauf  les mercenaires polonais qui, soit parce qu'ils avaient été plus  raisonnables, soit parce qu'ils résistaient mieux à la boisson, étaient  en parfaite forme à l'heure voulue.
> Napoléon, très en colère, aurait alors lancé à ses troupes un « Si vous voulez vous soûler, soûlez-vous comme les Polonais »


----------



## iuytr

@ingoodmood -  raide comme la justice  http://www.languefrancaise.net/bob/detail.php?id=11357   ou 5.a)   ici   http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/raide

J'avoue que ne l'ai jamais entendu dans ce sens là, mais plutôt effectivement dans le sens rigide


----------

